# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  advice needed newbie 2nd half of April

## 1964human

My daughter will be in Negril the 2nd half of April. She needs advice on a safe, inexpensive place to stay while she is there. Any and all advice is welcome and greatly appreciated.. She doesn't 
need 5 star just some place safe enough to not worry about her self or possessions when she is out. Thank you so much! Peace.... :Smile:

----------


## Tattoo

welcome to the board, Im sure that you will find lots of friendly advice on places for your daughter to stay, may i ask upper end or lower end on accomidations?, if she wants to be close to the beach or in the west end which is also know as the best end!. , white sands is on the beach, Jah b's across the road is an authentic experience, and blue horizon is reasonable also catcha gardens works in the west end. sea star is popular booking well in advance is becoming more and more necessary there.come on boardies lets help her out any suggestions?.peace back to you. Tattoo.

----------


## SLP

I stay at the Golden Sunset which is across the road from Alfred's and the beach.  The property is owned by the Arthur family and the yard is *VERY* safe.  I have stayed there many times and have never had any problems at all.  It is an older property but I find it friendly and comfortable.  Jenny is the manager and a lovely person to speak to.

----------


## Marko

never had any problem at any place mi have ever stayed.........
is one place safer or more secure than another.......don't think so for the most part.........
mi only advice is don't stay at a place that doesn't have regular security guards.......
like a small mom and pop place that isn't gated with no security at night.......
not many of those around but if you stay at any regular resort or hotel.....they'll have security fulltime
big problem is the tourist themselves when they do stupid things sometimes......
like walking da beach by themselves at 3AM in da morning.........
or walking anywhere that time of the morning solo......lol
or carrying a purse with a lot of money in it and/or a passport in it......
leaves those things in da safe..........
sometimes people leave der common sense back at the airport when they arrive......lol
she'll be okay........

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## 1964human

Thank you everyone! 

Tattoo: The cheaper the better for her. The less she spends on a room, the more she can see and do while she is there. She is a low maintenance kind of lady and can get by with a sleeping bag on the beach LOL, however safety is important so she does need something safer than that! Nothing fancy needed, she just doesn't want to worry about her personal safety, or even her possessions when she is out of the 
room.  On the beach is always first choice, but if enough dollars are saved she could pay transportation and still come out ahead. We liked Jah b's, I have an email in to them as well as to Blue Horizon, will see if they have any vacancies. 

SLP: That looks like a great place. Thanks! I have emailed for availability hoping to hear back from all the places soon! 

Marco: She is a wise, smart and careful lady, so I too think she will be fine. I will be in Negril, arriving a couple weeks before her and will be at the Sea Star. She is hoping to spend less though, no more than 40.00 if at all possible. She is a little up in the air at the moment, she has invited a friend, but the friend has not committed the the trip or bough tickets yet so that is making it a little more difficult to make a 
decision. She can get more room for less money if there are 2 of them. She's hoping to find out in the next few days. 

This is my first trip to Jamaica also, I am counting the seconds!! (We both are)

----------


## The Chooch

SeaStar !!!!! Safe, inexpensive & totally worth it!

----------


## BreanaAshlee

for a nice safe place on the beach.. i'd suggest hidden paradise.. the rate is $55/night during that time.. they have a safe in the room.. and it is gated and guarded at night... its not directly on the beach but they have beach access at their restaurant Mama Flo's directly across the street.. im getting ready to stay there for the third time next week.. i've never used the safe and have never had any items missing.. the property is well maintained and that staff is very friendly.

----------


## Nick

Catcha Gardens seems to fit the bill on the West End.  It is gated, has security, is located in a very nice part of the West End, and runs about $60 a night.  I stay there often and enjoy the quiet and the pool...AND it's close to Rick's, LTU, and several nice eateries.  Banana's Gardens might fit the bill as well.  It's Across from Rick's, is gated, and the owner lives in the compound although it was a bit more expensive then Catcha Gardens.

----------


## booger

She can get the single rate at Seastar which drops $10 per room if they have availability.

----------


## Jo-Ann

I also say give Hidden Paradise a try .. I am staying there for the first time and Enrick was very prompt at returning my emails. A friend of mine has been staying there for a few years and she says it is a GREAT place to stay and the staff are really friendly  :Smile:

----------


## Yvonne

Negril Yoga Centre would be another beach road choice.  It's across from the beach, has security, is reasonably priced, has unique accomodations.  It's funky in the good funky way.

----------


## Tattoo

Touching base with you and seeing how the search is going?.

----------


## BCBud

I agree with Yvonne - Negril Yoga Centre would be a great choice.  Here is a link to their accomodation & rates
http://www.negrilyoga.com/rates.php

----------


## beccajean_ca

Hi 1964
I as well am looking for the same thing as your daughter.as I am going by myself wanted something cheap. A friend of mine from negril mentioned Barry's Guest house on the west end and it is 40 a night and its on the beach.if you want to talk future message me as I woulnt mind some company for some of the time there anyways

----------


## beccajean_ca

Hi 1964.I as well am going down by myself in April and I was look at the same thing your daughter is.I found a place called Barry's guest house on west end for 40 a night and on the beach.if you care to talk more message me and we can see if maybe we can meet up down there or something.

----------


## unclegw

> Hi 1964
> I as well am looking for the same thing as your daughter.as I am going by myself wanted something cheap. A friend of mine from negril mentioned Barry's Guest house on the west end and it is 40 a night and its on the beach.if you want to talk future message me as I woulnt mind some company for some of the time there anyways


Barry's would be a good choice have stayed there many times.

----------


## negrilaholic

I stayed last November at Summerset Village, and it's a pretty decent budget place. I am sure you could get a nice room with ac and restaurant/pool on premises starting at $35-40 a night, no problem. Talk to Petronella the manager, I'm sure she could get you a good deal.  :Smile:

----------


## goldilocks

beccajean,

The Barry's I know is on the beach right next to Bar B Barn,  the west end AKA cliffs is a different area.

----------


## Sweetness

I would agree with Marko......make sure the property has 24 security especially if first visit as a solo traveler to Negril.  Great suggestions here but I would make that the first question you ask.   I hope she has a great time.

----------


## gerryg123

> She doesn't need 5 star just some place safe enough to not worry about her self or possessions when she is out.


That rules out Sunset On The Cliffs .....

----------


## beccajean_ca

it may be Goldilocks I'm not sure where it is really I jest heard about it.is that the one that used to be Mrs Gloria's?

----------

